# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012

## Camaris

I've decided to try to keep a list of current rotations for 5.0.4 up to date all in one single place, keep in mind pretty much everything will be taken from the PQR Thread and cross posted here all into one posted "hopefully". If you happen to find something I missed go ahead and post and I'll edit, if people are interest I wouldn't mind putting all the profiles into one single download; however I don't believe devs will get the credit they deserve if you don't see their actual post. 

If a link takes you to a post that makes no sense.. check that users sig; good chance I couldn't find the original posting.

*Paladin*
*Retribution* - Averykey 
*Retribution* - Sheepmoon
*Retribution PvP* - Dominium 
*Retribution* - Nudex
*Protection* - Averykey 
*Protection* - Nudex
*Holy* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Holy* - Sheepmoon

*Rogue*
*Subtlety* - Blinded
*Subtlety* - Sheepmoon
*Assassination* - Blinded
*Assassination* - Matee.sk 
*Assassinaiton* - Kleskreaver
*Assassination* - Vogel81
*Combat* - Sheuron

*Warrior*
*Protection* - Sheuron
*Protection* - failroad
*Protection PvP (Private)* - failroad
*Fury* - Sheuron
*Fury* - Dotfry
*Fury* - Sheepmoon
*Fury* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Fury (SMF)* - Knightnova1
*Fury* - failroad
*Fury PvP (Private)* - failroad
*Arms* - Dotfry
*Arms* - Knightnova1
*Arms* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Arms* - failroad
*Arms PvP (Private)* - failroad
*Arms PvP* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)


*Druid*
*Feral* - Firepong
*Feral* - Gabbz
*Feral* - Sheuron
*Feral* - Handnavi
*Feral PvP* - cokx
*Guardian* - firepong
*Guardian* - Gabbz
*Guardian* - googlebee
*Moonkin* - Gabbz
*Moonkin* - Sheepmoon
*Moonkin* - Soapbox
*Moonkin (Private)* - Soapbox
*Moonkin PvP* - cokx
*Resto* - Sheepmoon
*Resto* - Sheuron
*Resto* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Resto PvP* - cokx

*Death Knight*
*Unholy* - Sheuron
*Unholy* - Rubim
*Unholy* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Unholy* - Imdasandman
*2H Frost* - Kinkeh
*2H Frost* - Imdasandman
*2H Frost* - Sheepmoon
*2H Frost PvP* - Kinkeh
*2H Frost PvP* - D1sc1pl1n3
*2H Frost* - Rubim
*DW Frost* - Rubim
*Frost* - Imdasandman
*Blood* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Blood* - Rubim

*Shaman*
*Enhance* - Firepong
*Enhance* - cpowroks
*Resto* - vorn10
*Resto* - Sheuron
*Resto* - Sheepmoon
*Elemental* - vorn10
*Elemental* - cpowroks
*Elemental* - Sheepmoon

*Warlock*
*Affliction* - Nilrem2004
*Affliction (Private)* - Nilrem2004
*Affliction* - Crystal Tech
*Destro* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Destro* - Andryshka
*Destro* - Soapbox
*Destro (Private)* - Soapbox
*Demonology* - Sheepmoon
*Demonology* - Blaythe
*Demonology* - Soapbox
*Demonology (Private)* - Soapbox

*Hunter*
*Marksman* - Kickmydog
*Survival* - Kickmydog
*BM* - Kickmydog
*BM* - Sheuron 
*BM* - Sheepmoon
*BM* - Crystal Tech
*BM PvP* - Sheepmoon
*BM PvP* - Vettic

*Priest*
*Shadow PvP* - n00bch0p
*Shadow PvP* - Arria88
*Shadow PvP* - Sheepmoon
*Shadow* - Arria88
*Shadow* - Sheepmoon
*Holy* - Sheuron - *May not work*
*Disc* - Sheepmoon
*Disc* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)

*Mage*
*Fire* - Beck3210
*Fire* - Gabbz
*Fire* - Sheuron 
*Fire* - Sheepmoon
*Fire* - Bossqwerty
*Fire (Private)* - Soapbox
*Fire PvP* - discobob
*Fire PvP* - Sheepmoon
*Fire PvP* - Gabbz
*Frost* - Bossqwerty
*Frost* - discobob
*Frost* - Sheepmoon
*Frost* - Sheuron
*Frost* - Soapbox
*Frost (Private)* - Soapbox
*Frost PvP* - Sheepmoon
*Frost PvP* - Gabbz
*Arcane* - Sheuron
*Arcane (Alpha)* - Bossqwerty

*Monk*
*Brewmaster* - Kuukuu
*Brewmaster* - Rubim
*Brewmaster* - GRB
*Mistweaver* - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
*Windwalker* - Bubba (Use SVN Scoure)
*Windwalker* - Sheuron
*Windwalker* - Rubim
*Windwalker (Alpha)* - cpowroks

----------


## cahe

Very nice thx m8  :Smile:  +rep for u  :Smile:

----------


## tonyzerwak

Thank god someone did this!

----------


## maurs

Good idea! Rep from me!

----------


## nudex

Don't forget, everytime you download one of these and you don't rep the author A baby seal is clubbed to death!

just saying

----------


## Camaris

That is exactly why I linked the posts or threads for the author instead of a direct dl link.. you guys are the real ones who make pqr possible.

----------


## kuukuu

Awesome idea. Maybe the PQR thread will stop filling up with nothing but idiots that can't use the search function to find profiles and feel they need to spam asking for things that they could find if they spent a couple minutes using their brains. Not that I'm bitter or anything....>.>

EDIT: Also, I'm assuming this is for live, but you might want to add the monk ones here too for people still messing with the beta. Just a thought. If you do, I think it's just me and Team Nova that have created any so far.

Mine is posted at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2423261 (PQR - Rotation Bot). Still very basic but I'll be updating it as I can.

----------


## Mirabis

Oh god i love u , 
This makes it so much easier to find the profiles =]

+Rep for u ( and the ones ill use )

----------


## Camaris

> Awesome idea. Maybe the PQR thread will stop filling up with nothing but idiots that can't use the search function to find profiles and feel they need to spam asking for things that they could find if they spent a couple minutes using their brains. Not that I'm bitter or anything....>.>
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm assuming this is for live, but you might want to add the monk ones here too for people still messing with the beta. Just a thought. If you do, I think it's just me and Team Nova that have created any so far.
> 
> Mine is posted at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2423261 (PQR - Rotation Bot). Still very basic but I'll be updating it as I can.


Consider it done.

----------


## lepdzor

Thank you for this thread. No more trawling through all those pages every time I want to load up an alt for the first time since the patch  :Smile:

----------


## Edsaxe

May as well add Sheepmoon's profiles in as well, goo.gl/9xT5j for a listing

----------


## Camaris

Added Sheepmoon's profiles, changed bubba's links to goto his thread here instead of his project page, updated through page 219 of main thread.

----------


## SHJordan

TY for this sir!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Great idea!! The only one that I can see missing is Gabbz Fire Mage profile, it's in his Druid "pack".

----------


## RandomNoobs

Thank you VERY much for this been searching for hours trying to update all my classes.

----------


## Mirabis

Any change for adding PvP Profile links ( if they exist )?

----------


## Camaris

> Great idea!! The only one that I can see missing is Gabbz Fire Mage profile, it's in his Druid "pack".


Is it in the download, I glanced through the thread didn't see him mention that he actually released it.. leaving it off until I can confirm.




> Any change for adding PvP Profile links ( if they exist )?


The only one I've seen specifically for pvp is the shadow profile, but if I see them I'll add them.

Updated the list to cover up to page 223 of main thread.. crystal tech's releases and updated vorn / kickmydogs links to their latest updates in the thread; let me know if I missed something.

----------


## spoofjack

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

Isnt working for me. No movement on the Rotation For Holy Priest. Might want to add a (untested) or something next to your link.  :Wink:

----------


## v3ntrix

Some of these are hosted on file sharing sites that require you to have an account there (often for $$$). Can we copy them to a free simple repository?

----------


## Camaris

As much as I'd like to, I'd imagine it would go against the author's best interest; you wouldn't see the authors thread, in return you might miss something you need in the profile, and in the end the author wouldn't get repped or get the credit he deserves for actually writing the profile. Which ones are you talking about though, I've never had to register for anything or pay for anything to get one of the profiles.

That being said I have contemplated having a simple one page site on my server that has a rating system, comments section on individual rotations, link backs to here and of course direct donation buttons for authors that would like to upload their profiles there. Of course it would be something I would have to ask to authors about before hand though. The other issue would be to deal with the way the profiles are updated.. even as is would be a pain to uploaded them manually would have just find a way for authors to submit dynamic links to those text files to update; and then some might not like that as they prefer to gain ad revenue off upload sites. Which I don't have a problem with, as I think you deserve some cash for your hard work, but how can we keep that and still get all the profiles in one place?

----------


## Whatsmyname

Wonderful! +rep

----------


## imdasandman

> As much as I'd like to, I'd imagine it would go against the author's best interest; you wouldn't see the authors thread, in return you might miss something you need in the profile, and in the end the author wouldn't get repped or get the credit he deserves for actually writing the profile. Which ones are you talking about though, I've never had to register for anything or pay for anything to get one of the profiles.
> 
> That being said I have contemplated having a simple one page site on my server that has a rating system, comments section on individual rotations, link backs to here and of course direct donation buttons for authors that would like to upload their profiles there. Of course it would be something I would have to ask to authors about before hand though. The other issue would be to deal with the way the profiles are updated.. even as is would be a pain to uploaded them manually would have just find a way for authors to submit dynamic links to those text files to update; and then some might not like that as they prefer to gain ad revenue off upload sites. Which I don't have a problem with, as I think you deserve some cash for your hard work, but how can we keep that and still get all the profiles in one place?


I honestly like this thread and your idea aswell. 

To the OP you can toss a link to my profiles if you wish. I will hopefully get around to updating my post and svn tonight for my frost/unholy DK profiles.
Those are the only ones I am still working on.

My post is on the first page 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ktsiak

smart idea, very helpful +rep from me !!!!

----------


## SpaceghostPurpp

This is great collection you have made Camaris, +rep to you!

----------


## Camaris

Updated. Added Imdasandman's DK profiles and Andryshka's destro profile; through page 229 of main thread.

----------


## [Blinded]

> smart idea, very helpful +rep from me !!!!


Rep the programmer/profil creator as well

----------


## Master34

what is SVN Source bubba?

----------


## Camaris

> what is SVN Source bubba?


Goto the link, read his sig, goto his google project page and just read the information on how to svn checkout for his latest profiles.

----------


## Battler624

edit your rogue-assassination Blinded link... its un-clickable..

----------


## imdasandman

to the op my 1st page post has been updated here >>> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

I covered 2H and DW Frost also took care of Unholy for DK's

and link to svn >>> imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 44: /trunk

link to non-svn download >>> Downloads - imdasandmandeathknight - PQR rotation for Deathknights - Google Project Hosting

----------


## jiascaor

If you have any questions, please leave a comment in this post, or send me a PM.

----------


## [Blinded]

> edit your rogue-assassination Blinded link... its un-clickable..


Thats not my fault, for me it's working and for 261 other people as well.
[Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4_rc3.rar <- Direct Link

----------


## Camaris

> to the op my 1st page post has been updated here >>> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> I covered 2H and DW Frost also took care of Unholy for DK's
> 
> and link to svn >>> imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 44: /trunk


Got it, didn't know you had both frost had originally grabbed the links for page one of the main thread.





> Thats not my fault, for me it's working and for 261 other people as well.
> [Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4_rc3.rar <- Direct Link


Yea wasn't you I fubar'd the link up a bit, its back directed at your main thread.

Updated to page 230 of main, added handnavi's feral profile.

//

I've been working on setting a site to use for this idea to get something up and running to show, I'd like to have the permission to use someones profiles for a demo, if your interested hit me with a pm. I'm asking that if your willing to do this that you give me a link to your paypal for donations, also for now I'd like it to be limited to people who actually have a thread in this sub forum that I can link to directly, for the time being your profiles won't be hosted on the site they'll just be directly linked here so we can keep the original discussion thread active.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks a lot for this thread, it will be very helpful if you try keeping it updated. +rep

----------


## wtfnix

Man I just dumped my rep to you for this list!!! Thanks for this, I greatly appreciate it a lot! FULL time job  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

i have a fire mage script up and working. Its in my sig down there I
I
I
I
V

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Thank you very much for this. Please keep updating this! I am very thankful.

----------


## Brackston

Very Nice!

----------


## chipeat

Love this, thank you. +Rep

I'm not sure of the feasibility of this request, but i'll throw it out there anyway. Is it possible to denote when the profiles were last updated? I understand that this is probably unlikely due to the amount of overhead required to maintain dates. Just a thought.  :Smile: 

-C

----------


## Camaris

> Love this, thank you. +Rep
> 
> I'm not sure of the feasibility of this request, but i'll throw it out there anyway. Is it possible to denote when the profiles were last updated? I understand that this is probably unlikely due to the amount of overhead required to maintain dates. Just a thought. 
> 
> -C


As of right now not really.. I only really check the main thread every day.. the links to the individual threads are for bigger profiles and they update a lot more frequently so linking to the first post just saves me time there. As far as just putting a update date one when I change this thread.. it would have to be in the post I tried putting it in the thread name and editing it, but either a cache issue of a forum issue prevents it from updating. I see the thread name as being list of rotations, but yet the top of the thread says complete list of community rotations so dunno.

----------


## Battler624

> Thats not my fault, for me it's working and for 261 other people as well.
> [Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4_rc3.rar <- Direct Link


just 1 thing man.. first he fixed it.. second its the same as the sub link so those 261 people either clicked on sub or already "like me" have the post as a favourite in chrome.. i check it everyday.

----------


## hbkx1

Bumped for awesomeness!!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

This is an awesome thread, all should try help keep it updated.

----------


## n00bch0p

Just wanted to provide you with the latest Shadow PvP profile WTFever and I have been working on. Our previous release has been downloaded many times so please hook us up with some rep and/or feedback. Thanks, and enjoy!

*This profile uses Void Tendrils*

- Hold Left Shift - Mass Dispell Mouseover Target
- Will auto Psychic Scream anyone in melee range
- Will auto Void Tendrils anyone in melee range
- Will auto Psychic Horror targets with certain preconfigured Buffs

MOP Shadow Priest PvP v3: MOP Shadow Priest PvP.rar

----------


## SHJordan

Any working disc priest pvp profile? That is freaking op

----------


## neoblack

anyone know of a 5.4 demo profile ty for anyone that can help

----------


## Camaris

Was out of town for the last week and half updated the thread till page 272 of main.. added bubba's / sheepmoon's new profile, added updated link's to KMD's hunter profiles.

----------


## averykey

Does someone have these in a pack?

----------


## wtfnix

> anyone know of a 5.4 demo profile ty for anyone that can help


Apparently you didn't even look at the list on the front page?




> *Warlock*
> *Affliction - Nilrem2004 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> Affliction - Crystal Tech
> Destro - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
> Destro - Andryshka
> Demonology - Sheepmoon*

----------


## wtfnix

> Was out of town for the last week and half updated the thread till page 272 of main.. added bubba's / sheepmoon's new profile, added updated link's to KMD's hunter profiles.


Welcome back man, thanks for keeping this list up to date  :Smile: )

----------


## Camaris

> Does someone have these in a pack?



No, and for one reason, if I just put them all in a Pack, people would download that and only that, I want the profile creators to get the rep when the user goes to their post / page, and If that creator has ads setup on his download page for personal gain, they deserve that as well.

----------


## King Protos

Are any of those DK profiles PvP? It seems like after 5.0 hit all the pvp profiles disappeared ;(

----------


## nilrem2004

I have just updated my affliction profile, OP is here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2506198 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

check it out and please give feedback to improve it, I can use all info I can get.

ty fellow hobbits  :Big Grin:

----------


## MastaRage

FYI KMD's updated post: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2500028 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## phasechange

What is the best fury profile out of the 5 currently available?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> What is the best fury profile out of the 5 currently available?


I suggest you try them out yourself, and see which one YOU feel is the best. Personally I havent tested them all, but I use the one by knightnova with good results. Sheepmoon's is good as well (it has AOE-profiles for both 2-3 targets (cleave) and 4-more targets (whirlwind).

----------


## phasechange

I decided to take your advice and personally all the others but sheepmoon and knightnova have been deleted from my hdd. Out of those 2, knightnova's pulled 2k higher dps.

----------


## Camaris

Updated, most likely won't touch it again until after the first few days of MOP.

----------


## Camaris

Fixed a few broken links that I saw people mention in other threads that were a result of me fail bolding text.

----------


## domestecus

No love for brewmaster  :Smile:

----------


## Camaris

To be honest there's not a lot of monk rotations floating around yet, been keeping an eye on the main thread but for now we still have beta profiles.

----------


## luburium

*Sheepmoon, Can you add Incanter's Ward to the rotation and a button to cast the Frozen Orb please?*

----------


## Sister

Any updates?

----------


## Camaris

List updated.

----------


## jamieb19

suggestion: put (90) on the profiles which are configured for MOP end game, i can help test profiles if you wanted  :Smile:

----------


## jamieb19

*Paladin*
Retribution - Averykey 
Protection - Averykey 

*Deathknight*
Blood - Bubba (Use SVN Source)

*Druid*
Resto - Bubba (Use SVN Source)
Feral - Firepong

all work good for level 90

----------


## whirle

Are there any Holy Paladin profiles that allow Holy Prism to be potentially used? My Holy Shock tends to do alot of healing with PQR since its instant, I figure Holy Prism can be even more OP with this bot.

----------


## jamieb19

Sheepmoons is currently the best hPala atm i think

----------


## kuukuu

My thread only has a brewmaster profile on it, not sure why it's listed for windwalker too. ^^;;

----------


## Meatglue

Because you're in charge of making MW and WW now.  :Smile:

----------


## cpowroks

I now have my own page for my Enhance/Elemental and windwalker profiles
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles)

----------


## TehVoyager

Im looking for a level scaling Brewmaster leveling Rotation, and a Kitty PvP Rotation. do either exist atm?

----------


## kuukuu

> Because you're in charge of making MW and WW now.


Hahah I know nothing of either of them... so no? :P

----------


## VersaGER

Heal Monk PQR dont work <.<

----------


## PIPOL13

Hey, you have a profile taken talent Son of Cenarius,

----------


## chaos17

That's a really nice compilation.
Thanks a bunch!

----------


## yourson

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...c-pvp-pve.html (pqr - warrior - all spec pvp/pve)

warrior profiles.

----------


## missylilo

Hi guys, Im playing with a monk atm, but its still only lvl 65, can anyone suggest what the best rotation is to use for lvling? also is there a rotation with more of the skills in like touch of death and or touch of karma, as my dps atm is very poor with the limited number of skills i can use in dungeons, I am currently using the svn rots and nova for aoe, 
Also has anyone else noticed that the skill buttons keep on stopping working,(as does pqr aswell) and occasionally i am getting a lua error complaining of pqr addon, (i do an update on pqr every time i start it)

----------


## zambeaux

can we get a bubba blood dk direct download and not through SVN please ?

thanks !

----------


## Ninjaderp

> can we get a bubba blood dk direct download and not through SVN please ?
> 
> thanks !


Ofcourse, its easy just by uploading the xml and data-file from the svn. What is wrong with using the svn though? Its easier to manage updates that way.

----------


## kuukuu

Too bad this isn't stickied somehow. It's going fall back in the pages if people don't keep posting in it  :Frown:

----------


## jamieb19

bumpity bumpo

----------


## paintpauller

bump great post helps a lot and is up to date!

----------


## llvancell

Any MOP updated RESTO Druid i can download? The ones i see are old ones ?

----------


## Whatsmyname

Up.

I hope this will get a sticky soon.  :Smile:

----------


## chaos17

Bump for sticky  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah this would make for a great sticky

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## paintpauller

new ret profile and prot




> Hellow fellow PQR users
> 
> Just made some updates in my profile
> 
> added
> - Added a Single and AoE Retribution rotation and a no AoE damage Prot rotation
> - It will again check if every spell is of cooldown ( no more spell is not ready yet blablabla )
> - It should work for every level paladin
> - Some extra minor stuff
> ...

----------


## chaos17

> Up.
> 
> I hope this will get a sticky soon.


Bump for a sticky.

----------


## googlebee

Would probably get stickied if it was 100% up to date. There has been a number of profiles released in the past 4 weeks that are not on this list.

(He last updated it 4 weeks ago)

----------


## cukiemunster

Ya, it is a good thread for a quick glance, but the OP isn't staying updated with new releases

----------


## Camaris

So I've been out of country for the last month or so dealing with rather important project, so this and wow had taken the backburner. Should be back for a while, I'm no longer going to be digging through the main thread, if you want a profile listed, either pm me the post number from main thread or create your own post in this sub forum. I know a lot of these profiles may no longer work, or may not work with the current version of pqr, let me know if you find one and I'll be sure just to notate it.

If you guys would, try to nudge the mods a bit and see if we can't get this sticky'd.

----------


## failroad

This thread needs to be stickied. Bump for sticky!

----------


## cukiemunster

This thread would probably already be stickied if it was kept up to date. I COMPLETELY understand being busy IRL, but that is the reason that it is not already. Most of the classes listed are either outdated, or are just incomplete. Ideally you should find someone who has the time to keep up with the main thread and keep this one as up to date as possible. I do not fault the OP either since I would never be able to commit the time to keeping something like this going, but trying to undertake something like this does require a high level of commitment.

----------


## chaos17

Bump for sticky  :Smile:

----------


## failroad

The only thing I would suggest is to remove the profiles from the OP that are no longer being updated/supported

----------


## Camaris

I honestly only play 2 classes so I'm not entirely sure which ones are not being updated at this point, I've heard sheuron is done with profiles for now, and I know I probally have some error's with buba's profiles; but I'm not sure.

----------


## ghost4u

dont remove any profile even if they are out of date this one place to find almost every profile if one is out of date may be someone take over and updated and wont let a profile die
bump for sticky

----------


## chaos17

bump for sticky

----------


## chaos17

bump for sticky

----------


## Ninjaderp

sticky for bump

----------


## Soapbox

Why does this not have a sticky o.O

----------


## Vinshom

Bump for sticky

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Obviously needs a sticky.

----------


## failroad

Please link mine directly to failroadpqr.freeforums.org

----------


## jarrito66

Here's a link to my Hunter PvP profile i made a couple days ago. Right now it seems to be the only updated PvP one out there but i could be wrong

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...pvp-5-1-a.html ([PQR] Hunter BM PVP (5.1))

----------


## Wurmi86

hey i am new to PQR and tested it in LFR. worked nice but @ elegon and Garalon not :-( i use the combat rogue Profile from Sheuron. What can i do to get PQR working on all bosses ?

greetings
Wurmi

PS: I've read (I do not remember where :-)) that it is related to the hitbox or the range check. If so how can I fix it? Do I have the skills to adapt? or only I have this problem?

----------


## Sister

bump so this doesn't get lost

----------


## saga3180

> bump so this doesn't get lost


These are outdated and hes no longer updating or keep track of it.

----------


## gnosti83

> These are outdated and hes no longer updating or keep track of it.


wish it would get updated, the forums are so sloppy

----------


## darkkinght

any one have a hunter lvling one or any other typ of lvling profiles?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dont bump this old thread, follow this newer one instead (the TS in this thread doesnt update it anymore)

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## darkkinght

Ahh ty new to Pqr and this part of forums.

----------


## Guvnor

This should be made a sticky!

----------


## jh16

> This should be made a sticky!


This is an old and out-of-date thread, so it shouldn't.

However Kuukuu's is updated.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## LazyRaider

Any DK profiles that work sub 90??

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any DK profiles that work sub 90??





> This is an old and out-of-date thread
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)


Check the up to date-thread, most profiles are made with 90 in mind though.

----------


## LazyRaider

those dont seem to work even after removing the abilities

----------


## sed-

> those dont seem to work even after removing the abilities


stop posting here like an idiot... this is an out dated thread.... if you need help post in the thread that the profile is in....

----------

